# selling "shares"



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I have heard that one way around excessive regulation regarding selling animal products (milk, meat, etc) is to sell "shares" in an animal. The purchaser of the shares are entitled to a certain portion of the output of the animal.

I have also heard in some areas you can sell milk and /or milk products without meeting stringent regulations as long as the buyer comes to your farm to buy.

Anyone have experience with these types of things?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

do alot of that up here.

you buy a part of the animal, and since you legally own the animal- you are intitled to its products. 

does that answer you Q?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

We have to sell shares to sell fresh milk in Colorado. It's very easy; you write up a contract which is signed by the person wanting to purchase milk from you. You decided whether you want to sell 1/2 gallon or gallon share per week. The buyer pays a one time upfront fee and then a monthly maintenance fee for as long as the contract is valid. Most people around here sell their shares for about $40/month. That is for one gallon a week of fresh goats milk - that works out to $10/gallon. 

You have to make sure that you have enough milk for your own personal consumption and anyone who has purchased shares from you. You also want to make sure that you maintain the higher interest in each of your goats. Meaning - you want to own the most shares of your goats.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Make sure its legal in your area. If its not there are a lot of fines that add upto a lot of headaches.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I know that WV prohibits the sale of raw milk as well as 'shares'...check your state regulations....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes ...it is wise ...to check your state regulations, so there are no problems later... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.realmilk.com/milk-laws-1.html
Here is a website that shows in what states it is legal and illegal, and all the details. It doesn't mention shares, so I don't know.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

From what the website says..unless you have a license to sell raw milk then no we can't.I don't sell ours but give some to my family.I want to make soaps and sell that though. I did see someone post a goats milk share on craigslist just recently.Hope they don't get in trouble. :worried:


----------



## Molly&Monica (Sep 9, 2009)

I live in Colorado also, and have purchased cow shares before. Unfortunately the dairy was not profitable and has quit offering them. My TWO CENTS on this subject is that if we are truly interested in raw milk and its' health benefits, we must band together :grouphug: and offer the shares!!! The governements of our country have so strictly regulated us that it's illegal to do so much of what we all LOVE and KNOW to be good for us!! Sorry...but that's my stump. Drink up America-milk that is-heehe


----------



## Kaia (Jan 20, 2010)

I was at a Farmer's Market once where someone was delivering raw goat milk - each jar was clearly labelled with a sticker that said 'NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION' - and if you asked, as someone he didn't know he was very clear that he was selling it for 'Pet consumption or to make craft products'...although his happy customers were obviously not going home to feed that treasure to their dog. My friend who is from the area said that it is common knowledge that he only says and puts that on there to get around regulations - but he will only discuss or sell to people he knows and trusts. 

He was only using the FM as a 'dropping off point' for customers who had orders in - he wasn't selling to just whoever walked up. 

I have no idea how that would hold up legally - but I thought it was creative.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Kaia said:


> I was at a Farmer's Market once where someone was delivering raw goat milk - each jar was clearly labelled with a sticker that said 'NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION' - and if you asked, as someone he didn't know he was very clear that he was selling it for 'Pet consumption or to make craft products'...although his happy customers were obviously not going home to feed that treasure to their dog. My friend who is from the area said that it is common knowledge that he only says and puts that on there to get around regulations - but he will only discuss or sell to people he knows and trusts.
> 
> He was only using the FM as a 'dropping off point' for customers who had orders in - he wasn't selling to just whoever walked up.
> 
> I have no idea how that would hold up legally - but I thought it was creative.


I've heard of the exact same thing in PA. As long as it's clearly labeled and sold as "not for human consumption", then it's perfectly legal.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Every state is different, in some states you have to put dye in milk labeled for pet consumption, which makes it kind of odd looking. I don't remember which state that was, but it had to have blue dye in it. 

I don't know about shares, but we had a licensed raw milk dairy here, the only one in the state, and a customer complained that she got the flu and the state shut him down. That permit lasted less than a year before a customer ruined them. This is about the most absurd thing I have ever heard, and everyone around here had the flu this winter. But they still shut him down. His milk was tested frequently and always passed. I don't think you have to have a permit to sell for pet consumption, but I'm not sure. The big dairy industry is a huge lobby and they don't want anyone intruding on their turf. In some states you aren't allowed to give away raw milk, even to your family.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Here in Texas you have to put a blue dye in the milk for pet use.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, it was Texas, thanks. 

Jan in NM


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

lissablack said:


> Every state is different, in some states you have to put dye in milk labeled for pet consumption, which makes it kind of odd looking. I don't remember which state that was, but it had to have blue dye in it.


Wierd!!! But I guess that makes it so it is ONLY for pet use then. lol that would tottaly ruin some peoples buisnesses


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Here in Canada a guy had cow shares and was charge with 20 some odd charges. Went to court for 3 years before ALL the charges were DROPPED!! WOOHOO! Big step for Canada since we're not allowed to even GIVE the milk away.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I would recommend you look into Farm to Consumer Fund:
http://www.farmtoconsumer.org/index.html

It has membership whether you are a seller or a buyer. They provide resources, information and legal assistance. I find some of the newsletters very informational.

We are members as buyers since we had previously participated in a "buyers club". Unfortunately it appears that the government is finding their way around these various options.

I know you all know this but it drives me nuts that you can go to any grocer/mini mart and by chew or cigarettes but I can't easily obtain raw cows milk for my children without worrying and have to join a group like farm to consumer.


----------

